# USB 2.0 PC Camera (SN9C201) This graph cannot preview error



## DarknessDragon (Jul 24, 2010)

I find this error rather perplexing as the drivers where working for it last night when i installed them on to my laptop (Windows 7 32bit on a HP Compaq nx5000, CPU 1.60 Ghz, 1.00 gig ram not sure about the graphics chip or if there is an update for the drivers for it or not). Ive done a search about this (via this forum and google) and the best anyone has ever posted is that the graphics drivers for the graphics card need updating..... now as i said b4 the camera was working with the original drivers that came with it (USB20PCCam_5.7.19103.100) i even tried the next one up (USB20PCCam_5.7.2600) and the most recent drivers for it (USB20PCCam_5.7.27000.0) and nothing shows that the graph cannot preview every time now...... no matter what i try it will not work (tried differant USB ports the works and i know the USB ports are not busted or anything as things that draw more from them than this camera work perfectly thru them).

i know that the camera should work with windows 7 as i have it installed on my desktop (win7 64bit) with the original driver and havent had a problem its just started with the laptop...

any ideas?

DD


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

As you have read, try updating the graphics (ie: video) drivers. The drivers you have listed are the cam drivers.


----------



## DarknessDragon (Jul 24, 2010)

I know the drivers i listed are for the webcam, as far as i can tell the graphics chip in this laptop has the most recent drivers for it and there are no more updates as far as i can tell (i have searched everywhere for them), but i think this cab be closed as i have reverted back to WinXP for the laptop as Win7 was having issues with the usb drivers that are for the laptop.


----------

